# New Canon Software



## shtfmeister (Mar 10, 2012)

ZoomBrowser EX 6.9.0 Updater 
ImageBrowser EX 1.0.1 for Windows 
CameraWindow DC 8.8 for Windows 

is up on the 7D page but i cant get it to download


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2012)

They are likely still in the process of updating it, or they added it in error. Send them a e-mail, or try downloading the files from a different Canon Site


----------



## billyg (Mar 10, 2012)

shtfmeister said:


> is up on the 7D page but i cant get it to download



thanks for the information - concerning your problem: usually, the webmaster sorts these things out himself.


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes thanks for the information on this its alyway useful to hear reviews etc of software!

8)



shtfmeister said:


> ZoomBrowser EX 6.9.0 Updater
> ImageBrowser EX 1.0.1 for Windows
> CameraWindow DC 8.8 for Windows
> 
> is up on the 7D page but i cant get it to download



I went on a photography freshening up course last week and they started introducing various new software into the programme . They did discuss this new canon software but I felt I needed to get some more information from about it before I purchased it from anywhere.


----------



## malchick743 (Mar 30, 2012)

Do a fresh install from the latest Solutions Disk instead of applying update patches, which may end up with more problems.
DL Disk v25 install packages from here
http://www.mediafire.com/?5b644ywiix93t


----------

